# New courses this year?



## Deleted Member 1156 (Apr 7, 2017)

What new courses have you got lined up for 2017?


----------



## Hobbit (Apr 7, 2017)

Hoping to tie up a few around the H4H visit to Hankley Common. A visit up to Nairn to see Patrick. One of the ST Andrews courses, think it's the Eden, whilst I'm there for a replay on the Old Course. And hoping to do a couple of west coast courses when across to play St Anne's Old Links.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Apr 7, 2017)

Give me a shout nearer the time Brian, maybe get you down to either Hayling or Broadstone around H4H day?


----------



## Dan2501 (Apr 7, 2017)

A few lined up already:

Ashton and Lea
Clitheroe
Hollins Hall
Alhaurin

and the one I'm most excited about - Heritage Golf club in Bel Ombre Mauritius. Yes please.


----------



## louise_a (Apr 7, 2017)

Not many so far

*Royal Lytham*
Little Aston
Deane
Ormskirk

would like to add Sandiway to the list


----------



## NWJocko (Apr 7, 2017)

Hoylake
Sunningdale
New Zealand

That's all the new ones I've got booked in at the moment, hoping this is the year I get to Delamere and/or Sandiway though and fancy a few opens around the NW not necessarily at top end clubs/courses.  Loads round here I've not played, cheap opens are a good day out aswell.


----------



## PaulyMcK (Apr 7, 2017)

So far I have:

Muckhart
Dougalston
Gleddoch
The Dukes
The Roxburgh 

All of these before March 2018.


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Apr 7, 2017)

All new to me.

West Lancs
Royal North Devon
Saunton East & West
Kidderminster
St Mellion 
Woodbridge
Ipswich
Wallasey
Delamere
Sandiway
Cuddington
Sunningdale New & Old
New Zealand
Swinley Forest
St Andrews, New & Eden & Jubilee
Scotscraig
Ladybank
Blackwell
Manchester
Royal County Down
Royal Portrush
Ballyliffin Glashedy & Old
Castlerock

Another few Top 100 courses planned this year.


----------



## full_throttle (Apr 7, 2017)

Swaffham
Manchester
Whipsnade Park
Burleigh Park
Drayton Park
Shifnal


maybe a few more to add, but nothing else new in the pipeline at present


----------



## JamesR (Apr 7, 2017)

GM forum meets:
New Zealand
Sunningdale OLd
Sunningdale New
Hankley Common

Already played Porthcawl for the first time (thoroughly enjoyable day despite the weather trying to get in the way)

Wittington Heath is a potential for the captains away day
Coxmoor as part of a 2 day event with Kedleston
Northhampton County is being mooted by some playing partners

Hoperfully somewhere else that's really good near Hankley during the HFH week - Lindrick, Blackmoor, West Surrey - perhaps


----------



## IanG (Apr 7, 2017)

Leven Links, 
Blairgowrie (both courses) 
Gleneagles (Kings) 
Scostcraig (not strictly new as I played it at 17, 40 years ago but it will feel new!) 
Glenbervie 

Hopefully a few more will pop up as the summer progresses.


----------



## paulw4701 (Apr 7, 2017)

Wicklow
Royal Dublin
The European


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (Apr 7, 2017)

Non for me


----------



## FairwayDodger (Apr 7, 2017)

Not many booked up yet but some good 'uns...

Sunningdale
New Zealand
Royal Aberdeen
Gleneagles (Centenary)

Hopefully add some more as the season progresses!


----------



## fundy (Apr 7, 2017)

Lincoln Quaker said:



All new to me.

West Lancs
Royal North Devon
Saunton East & West
Kidderminster
St Mellion 
Woodbridge
Ipswich
Wallasey
Delamere
Sandiway
Cuddington
Sunningdale New & Old
New Zealand
Swinley Forest
St Andrews, New & Eden & Jubilee
Scotscraig
Ladybank
Blackwell
Manchester
Royal County Down
Royal Portrush
Ballyliffin Glashedy & Old
Castlerock

Another few Top 100 courses planned this year.

Click to expand...

wow thats some list planned Glyn!!!


----------



## Bigfoot (Apr 7, 2017)

Cleeve Cloud , Llanymynech and Wychwood already played this year.

Herefordshire
Hollinwell
Scotscraig
Whalsay
Shetland
Asta
Banchory or Ballater
Kibworth
Fairhaven
St Annes Old Links
Fleetwood plus another in the area
Clitheroe
Belvedere
Nuuk
One in St Johns of Glendenning or Clovelly
Coxmoor
Islantilla
El Rompido
Hankley Common

So Far


----------



## CliveW (Apr 7, 2017)

I have an invite to Balmoral Golf Course. Only 9 holes but quite famous neighbours.

http://www.balmoralcastle.com/golf_course.htm


----------



## Ross61 (Apr 7, 2017)

Woburn Marquess (done)
The Shire London
John o'Gaunt
Ufford Park
Links GC, Newmarket


----------



## cookelad (Apr 7, 2017)

Playing 3 courses in Portugal - Salgados, Morgado and Alamos, all part of the same group look to be ok. 

Just been chatting with SWMBO about driving to Poland again so would be taking in another couple of courses over there and maybe try to sneak something in en route!

Will be playing South East Association again this year but have been drawn at home in the first round so no guarantees yet, but I've not played any courses in our half of the draw, so there's potential for another couple.


----------



## Wildrover (Apr 7, 2017)

The Marquess at Woburn was a new one to me last Friday.

Got a game sorted at Royal Troon in July as well, can't wait for that.

I'm sure there'll be others but nothing else planned at the moment.


----------



## patricks148 (Apr 7, 2017)

i expect there will be 3 new ones for our Autumn Jolly.

Though i will get down and play Greigs new place, plus there is talk of Playing the Renaissance after our match against Gullane later this month.


----------



## Break90 (Apr 7, 2017)

St Enedoc
Trevose
Newquay
Estoril
Belhas
Quinta de Marinha

possibly a few more


----------



## stevek1969 (Apr 7, 2017)

So far Royal Dornoch, Moray, Lahinch, Connemarra and Galway Bay GC. I see some of you have Scotscraig on your list are you playing in the Open there


----------



## backwoodsman (Apr 7, 2017)

Have three in France lined up - 
Dieppe-Pourville, 
Etretat & 
Saint Saens. 

Also hope to play Hayling with a business contact.

And have trip to Ayrshire lined up but nothing specifically planned but should bag 3 or four new courses (and some repeats)


----------



## MendieGK (Apr 7, 2017)

Berkshire x 2
sunningdale x 2 
the grove
the buckinghamshire
the London club 
New Zealand 
temple
cirencester
wisley


pretty good list if you ask me &#128521;


----------



## Val (Apr 7, 2017)

St Andrews New
Lundin Links
Monifeith
Renfrew
Carrick 
Gullane 2
Musselburgh 
Slaley Hall 
Sandiway
Ormskirk
S&A
Warrington
Conwy


There are a few others in there, these are facts planned so far but probably half a dozen of these won't happen


----------



## Landlocked (Apr 7, 2017)

Nairn, Boat of Garten and maybe Hopeman next month.

One of the East Lothian links courses plus Lamlash on Arran.

Bring it on!


----------



## Tongo (Apr 7, 2017)

The new course (Boundary Lakes) at the Ageas Bowl cricket ground opens in July. Shall probably take a mooch down and see what its like.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 7, 2017)

Hankley
Rookwood
Cobham


----------



## upsidedown (Apr 7, 2017)

Bigfoot said:



			Cleeve Cloud , Llanymynech and Wychwood already played this year.

Herefordshire


So Far
		
Click to expand...

Make sure you've plenty left in the tank for holes 16 and 17 back up the hill


----------



## upsidedown (Apr 7, 2017)

Woodhall Spa
Burnside Carnoustie
Forfar 

so far


----------



## NWJocko (Apr 7, 2017)

Val said:



			St Andrews New
Lundin Links
Monifeith
Renfrew
Carrick 
Gullane 2
Musselburgh 
Slaley Hall 
Sandiway
Ormskirk
S&A
Warrington
Conwy


There are a few others in there, these are facts planned so far but probably half a dozen of these won't happen
		
Click to expand...

Give us a shout for any of Warrington, Ormskirk Sandiway and Conwy mate, all on my hit list so will hopefully make some/all of those :thup:

We really need to sort that game at S&A this year aswell :rofl:


----------



## NWJocko (Apr 7, 2017)

Lincoln Quaker said:



All new to me.

West Lancs
Royal North Devon
Saunton East & West
Kidderminster
St Mellion 
Woodbridge
Ipswich
Wallasey
Delamere
Sandiway
Cuddington
Sunningdale New & Old
New Zealand
Swinley Forest
St Andrews, New & Eden & Jubilee
Scotscraig
Ladybank
Blackwell
Manchester
Royal County Down
Royal Portrush
Ballyliffin Glashedy & Old
Castlerock

Another few Top 100 courses planned this year.

Click to expand...

Jesus wept mate you taken the year off work!!??

Some year in prospect for you :thup:


----------



## Val (Apr 7, 2017)

NWJocko said:



			Give us a shout for any of Warrington, Ormskirk Sandiway and Conwy mate, all on my hit list so will hopefully make some/all of those :thup:

We really need to sort that game at S&A this year aswell :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

:thup:

3 years in with a reciprocal and still never played S&A  :rofl:

Will give you a shout shortly bud, light nights are creeping in.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Apr 7, 2017)

Close House, Colt and Filly
Mottram Hall

Quiet year this year.


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Apr 7, 2017)

NWJocko said:



			Jesus wept mate you taken the year off work!!??

Some year in prospect for you :thup:
		
Click to expand...

ha ha. Used most of my annual leave this year for this lot.

just hope we get lucky with the weather.


----------



## Fish (Apr 7, 2017)

Played 2017
Littlestone
Cleveland
Worsley Park (Marriott) 

Playing during 2017
St Mellion
Stratford upon Avon
Conwy
Bearwood Lakes
Hankley Common
Swinley Forest



Hope to play 2017
Broadstone
Ferndown
Parkstone
Liphook
S&A
Birkdale


----------



## richart (Apr 7, 2017)

Hopefully a lot of you will be playing  Hankley Common for the first time this year.

Not many for me.

St Enedoc
East Devon
Perranporth


----------



## upsidedown (Apr 7, 2017)

upsidedown said:



			Woodhall Spa
Burnside Carnoustie
Forfar 

so far
		
Click to expand...

Sheringham
Cromer


----------



## mikejohnchapman (Apr 7, 2017)

New this year are:

Blackmoor
Burhill
Hanbury Manor
Littlestone
Liphook
Penard
Royal Cinque Ports
Royal North Devon
Royal St Georges
Surrey National
Swinley Forest
The Berkshire - Red
The Grove
Wokefield Park

Plus 3 in Brittany

Barden
Ploemeur Ocean 
Rennes St Jaques


----------



## Liverbirdie (Apr 7, 2017)

NWJocko said:



			Hoylake
Sunningdale
New Zealand

That's all the new ones I've got booked in at the moment, hoping this is the year I get to Delamere and/or Sandiway though and fancy a few opens around the NW not necessarily at top end clubs/courses.  Loads round here I've not played, cheap opens are a good day out aswell.
		
Click to expand...

Yep, when's Qwerty posting up my good idea?


----------



## Liverbirdie (Apr 7, 2017)

Lincoln Quaker - All new to me.

West Lancs - Played it, very tough in the wind, you'll like it more than SAOL.
Royal North Devon
Saunton East & West - Played them both when I was rubbish at links, would like to go back - beware the snakes.
Kidderminster
St Mellion  - Better than Woodhall spa.
Woodbridge
Ipswich
Wallasey - Beauty
Delamere - Would be in the top 100, if in Surrey.
Sandiway - My last NW premium course still to play.
Cuddington - Might sneak it in in 2017 or 2018
Sunningdale New & Old - Likewise
New Zealand - I might buy a boater.
Swinley Forest - So looking forward to Swinley, more than sunnydale.
St Andrews, New & Eden & Jubilee - 
Scotscraig
Ladybank - over rated, Downield is better
Blackwell
Manchester - 1st in the team open 2015, 2nd in 2016, I'd take 3rd with you in my team, now!!!!!
Royal County Down - Hope its not baltic in November
Royal Portrush - Looking orward to playing it before the open.
Ballyliffin Glashedy & Old - Heard lots about it, hopefully youve picked well
Castlerock - likewise

Another few Top 100 courses planned this year.
[/QUOTE]

Also played Royal Cinque and Royal St. Georges the other month.

I want to try and get Lindrick, Enville and Ilkley, given half the chance.

Hopefully a few more on top of them, probably down south if I can swing a few weekends in. Might get a sneaky one in in Trieste or Verona, if not too far from the hotels.


----------



## Green Bay Hacker (Apr 7, 2017)

Already played West Lancs, Vale Royal, Ormskirk and Wilmslow for the first time in the last couple of months. Forest of Arden, Woburn, Preston and Houghwood are all booked for the next few weeks and Sunningdale is down for September.


----------



## Val (Apr 8, 2017)

LB, Downfield isn't in Ladybanks league bud, unsure how you came to that conclusion. That thought would baffle many people up here.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Apr 8, 2017)

Val said:



			LB, Downfield isn't in Ladybanks league bud, unsure how you came to that conclusion. That thought would baffle many people up here.
		
Click to expand...

Disagree mate. I dont follow the teachings of CrawÂ£%$@. 

Before you say that Downfield can be a bog, I played it in glorious June iirc and loved it. I found Ladybank very flat, and well.....plain.


----------



## CliveW (Apr 8, 2017)

Val said:



			LB, Downfield isn't in Ladybanks league bud, unsure how you came to that conclusion. That thought would baffle many people up here.
		
Click to expand...

Totally agree.


----------



## Hosel Fade (Apr 8, 2017)

Taunton & Pickeridge + Enmore Park most likely when I go down and see a mate in Somersetsoon, last time I was down we played at Minehead and Oake Manor.

Probably also go and see Cuddington and Woodcote at some point


----------



## ger147 (Apr 8, 2017)

15 new courses booked up for this year. Particularly looking forward to East Renfrewshire, Prestwick St Nicholas and Nairn Dunbar.


----------



## MendieGK (Apr 8, 2017)

Liverbirdie said:



			Lincoln Quaker - All new to me.

West Lancs - Played it, very tough in the wind, you'll like it more than SAOL.
Royal North Devon
Saunton East & West - Played them both when I was rubbish at links, would like to go back - beware the snakes.
Kidderminster
St Mellion  - Better than Woodhall spa.
Woodbridge
Ipswich
Wallasey - Beauty
Delamere - Would be in the top 100, if in Surrey.
Sandiway - My last NW premium course still to play.
Cuddington - Might sneak it in in 2017 or 2018
Sunningdale New & Old - Likewise
New Zealand - I might buy a boater.
Swinley Forest - So looking forward to Swinley, more than sunnydale.
St Andrews, New & Eden & Jubilee - 
Scotscraig
Ladybank - over rated, Downield is better
Blackwell
Manchester - 1st in the team open 2015, 2nd in 2016, I'd take 3rd with you in my team, now!!!!!
Royal County Down - Hope its not baltic in November
Royal Portrush - Looking orward to playing it before the open.
Ballyliffin Glashedy & Old - Heard lots about it, hopefully youve picked well
Castlerock - likewise

Another few Top 100 courses planned this year.

Click to expand...

Also played Royal Cinque and Royal St. Georges the other month.

I want to try and get Lindrick, Enville and Ilkley, given half the chance.

Hopefully a few more on top of them, probably down south if I can swing a few weekends in. Might get a sneaky one in in Trieste or Verona, if not too far from the hotels.[/QUOTE]
I absolutely love St Mellion, but it isn't better than Woodhall!


----------



## patricks148 (Apr 8, 2017)

Val said:



			LB, Downfield isn't in Ladybanks league bud, unsure how you came to that conclusion. That thought would baffle many people up here.
		
Click to expand...

Too right Martin. Totally different courses. 

Downfield is a parkland course and quite good in its own right. Played it last year in good weather. but boy was it long. no run on the fairways at all. I had a good round there, but i don't think i had anything less that a 5 iron for a 2nd shot until the 13th.

Ladybank a heathland,  great course tough as well esp off the back tee


----------



## need_my_wedge (Apr 8, 2017)

St Andrews Old & Eden
Lundin Links
Walton Heath
Hankley Common
Preya D'el Rei

Planned so far, possibly a couple more.


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Apr 8, 2017)

MendieGK said:



			I absolutely love St Mellion, but it isn't better than Woodhall!
		
Click to expand...

Thats a personal one that Sam, he tries his best to wind me up 

the Hotchkin beat him up when he played it 3 times and the poor lad hasn't recovered yet to come back for another kicking


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Apr 8, 2017)

Liverbirdie said:





West Lancs - Played it, very tough in the wind, you'll like it more than SAOL.

Click to expand...

Finally agree with you on something.

West Lancs is a quality track, toughest course I have played on the NW coast, We played it on a fairly easy day and I could see on a windy day with the rough grown up a bit it could easily been unplayable.

Good practise areas as well, didn't like the clubhouse one bit.


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Apr 8, 2017)

This year so far I have played The Berkshire Red & Henley On Thames and have Maidenhead, Royal Cromer, Sheringham, Ashridge, Forest Pines and Hankley Common all lined up


----------



## Val (Apr 8, 2017)

Liverbirdie said:



			Disagree mate. I dont follow the teachings of CrawÂ£%$@. 

Before you say that Downfield can be a bog, I played it in glorious June iirc and loved it. I found Ladybank very flat, and well.....plain.
		
Click to expand...

All about opinions bud and I appreciate that but Downfield isn't that well rated up here. It's nice but that's about it. I also played Downfield on a decent day, it wasn't a bog at all. I also played Ladybank on a day with 30mph+ winds and it was tough as old boots.

We'll need to agree to disagree on what's better but you'll find yourself in the minority with your thought.


----------



## chris3081 (Apr 8, 2017)

royal St. George's
Royal Cinque Ports 
Notts hollinwell
Moortown
Silvermere
West Sussex 


So far 

Booked for the summer
Hunstanton
Hankley common 
St. Andrews jubilee
Gullane no1
Carnoustie
Woking
Bruntsfield


----------



## Papas1982 (Apr 8, 2017)

chris3081 said:



			royal St. George's
Royal Cinque Ports 
Notts hollinwell
Moortown
Silvermere
West Sussex 


So far 

Booked for the summer
Hunstanton
Hankley common 
St. Andrews jubilee
Gullane no1
Carnoustie
Woking
Bruntsfield
		
Click to expand...

Littlestone
RCP
RSG
and about to play
Roman Road and 2010.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 8, 2017)

PhilTheFragger said:



			This year so far I have played The Berkshire Red & Henley On Thames and have Maidenhead, Royal Cromer, Sheringham, Ashridge, Forest Pines and Hankley Common all lined up
		
Click to expand...

Not sure when you are playing Maidenhead but there greens are fantastic already and will be getting quicker. Whole course is in great shape as of last Saturday


----------



## Liverbirdie (Apr 8, 2017)

Val said:



			All about opinions bud and I appreciate that but Downfield isn't that well rated up here. It's nice but that's about it. I also played Downfield on a decent day, it wasn't a bog at all. I also played Ladybank on a day with 30mph+ winds and it was tough as old boots.

We'll need to agree to disagree on what's better but you'll find yourself in the minority with your thought.
		
Click to expand...

I played Downfield about 7 years ago, and probably when I'd only played about 2-3 of the top 100 courses at the time and really enjoyed it.

A 9 out of 10 course for me then, would probably only be a 6 out of 10 now after playing about 40 of them now, so your ratings can change.

I think I played Ladybank about 3-4 years ago, and my mates who had played it before really built it up for me, as well as most people on here. I just wasnt blown away by it and only about 1-2 holes can I remember. I do remember it as flat-ish though. I cant remember loads from Downfield either, but do remember some elevation changes, nicely shaped holes, and it being quite good

Only played both once and I'd play both again, but not as nailed on as the Hillside/Formby debate. 

We'll discuss it at Wallasey one night - when are you down next?

Are you doing Birkdale?


----------



## Val (Apr 8, 2017)

Down in a fortnight, it would be good to catch up for a knock as it's been way too long


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Apr 8, 2017)

Dan2501 said:



			A few lined up already:

Ashton and Lea
Clitheroe
Hollins Hall
Alhaurin

and the one I'm most excited about - Heritage Golf club in Bel Ombre Mauritius. Yes please.
		
Click to expand...

I played Alhaurin years ago when I'd just started playing and was on holiday in the area. Hired clubs, played in trainers. Lost a few balls &#128512;. You'll smile when you play it, think that Seve designed it and contemplate how wild he was off the tee by the age he was when he designed it. He would have lost as many balls as I did &#128513;. Enjoy it, I still have the pitch repairer.


----------



## SocketRocket (Apr 8, 2017)

If anyone fancies playing Worcester G&CC then let me know.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Apr 8, 2017)

Val said:



			Down in a fortnight, it would be good to catch up for a knock as it's been way too long
		
Click to expand...

Good stuff mate, we'll make a date.:thup:


----------



## stevek1969 (Apr 9, 2017)

Liverbirdie said:



			I played Downfield about 7 years ago, and probably when I'd only played about 2-3 of the top 100 courses at the time and really enjoyed it.

A 9 out of 10 course for me then, would probably only be a 6 out of 10 now after playing about 40 of them now, so your ratings can change.

I think I played Ladybank about 3-4 years ago, and my mates who had played it before really built it up for me, as well as most people on here. I just wasnt blown away by it and only about 1-2 holes can I remember. I do remember it as flat-ish though. I cant remember loads from Downfield either, but do remember some elevation changes, nicely shaped holes, and it being quite good

Only played both once and I'd play both again, but not as nailed on as the Hillside/Formby debate. 

We'll discuss it at Wallasey one night - when are you down next?

Are you doing Birkdale?
		
Click to expand...

I've played Downfield a load of times and its a good course and a test of the back tees , it does get wet but they've spent time and money on the drainage over the past few years to try and sort it out, it does have some good holes but a poor finish from 15 onwards, it closer to my house than where i play at Scotscraig but id never join it as in the winter its not the best.

Ladybank is nice but i don't get the hype it gets over other courses i really don't, opinions eh


----------



## Robobum (Apr 9, 2017)

Prestatyn and East Devon already done.

Hillside 
Formby
Belton Park
Old Fold Manor
Stover
Shifnal
Coventry
Parkstone 
Sandwell
Hollinwell 
Weston Turville


----------



## upsidedown (Apr 9, 2017)

Robobum said:



			Prestatyn and East Devon already done.

Hillside 
Formby
Belton Park
Old Fold Manor
Stover
Shifnal
Coventry
Parkstone 
Sandwell
Hollinwell 
Weston Turville
		
Click to expand...

When do you hope to play Shifnal, would be happy to host you and /or any one else :thup:


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Apr 9, 2017)

Robobum said:



			Prestatyn and East Devon already done.

Hillside 
Formby
Belton Park
Old Fold Manor
Stover
Shifnal
Coventry
Parkstone 
Sandwell
Hollinwell 
Weston Turville
		
Click to expand...


Western Turdville ? Are they paying you?


----------



## Robobum (Apr 9, 2017)

upsidedown said:



			When do you hope to play Shifnal, would be happy to host you and /or any one else :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Thanks for offer. &#128077;

Entered the Ox.


----------



## Robobum (Apr 9, 2017)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Western Turdville ? Are they paying you? 

Click to expand...

Haha. Just a mince about with a bunch of once a year players before a black tie do at Halton House &#128077;


----------



## Liverbirdie (Apr 9, 2017)

stevek1969 said:



			I've played Downfield a load of times and its a good course and a test of the back tees , it does get wet but they've spent time and money on the drainage over the past few years to try and sort it out, it does have some good holes but a poor finish from 15 onwards, it closer to my house than where i play at Scotscraig but id never join it as in the winter its not the best.

Ladybank is nice but i don't get the hype it gets over other courses i really don't, opinions eh
		
Click to expand...

Another recruit for the weirdo gang, Val.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Apr 9, 2017)

Robobum said:



			Prestatyn and East Devon already done.

Hillside 
Formby
Belton Park
Old Fold Manor
Stover
Shifnal
Coventry
Parkstone 
Sandwell
Hollinwell 
Weston Turville
		
Click to expand...

Welcome to the Hillside vs Formby debate in the coming months.......


----------



## Slab (Apr 10, 2017)

Some of you have a few busy months ahead at some special places

Only one planned for me Le Parc, Mont Choisy 

Actually its still under construction but due to open later in the year, cant wait


----------



## ArnoldArmChewer (Apr 10, 2017)

Foxhills
Southern Dunes
Celebration
Legends at Orange Lake

Plus a return trip to RCD in June (no doubt my years highlight)


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Apr 10, 2017)

ArnoldArmChewer said:



			Foxhills
Southern Dunes
Celebration
Legends at Orange Lake

Plus a return trip to RCD in June (no doubt my years highlight)
		
Click to expand...

Celebrations is quite nice, look out for the mahoosive house on the other side of the lake on one of the holes towards the end of the back nine. Must be owned by the king of Florida 

Legends is decent too although not quite as nice, not played Southern Dunes. What time of year are you playing them?


----------



## Twire (Apr 10, 2017)

paulw4701 said:



			Wicklow
Royal Dublin
The European
		
Click to expand...

Funnily enough I'll be doing two of those, and would have been all three if I didn't have fly back early 

A few more booked in.

Broadstone
Ferndown
Parkstone

A new one yesterday

Foxhills :- Bernard Hunt


----------



## ArnoldArmChewer (Apr 10, 2017)

drive4show said:



			Celebrations is quite nice, look out for the mahoosive house on the other side of the lake on one of the holes towards the end of the back nine. Must be owned by the king of Florida 

Legends is decent too although not quite as nice, not played Southern Dunes. What time of year are you playing them?
		
Click to expand...

Last week in May, 20 of us from my GC going for a week or so, 6 rounds on 3 courses + a 'rest' day so should be fun.  RCD will be my trip of the year tho', going for my b/day in June.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Apr 10, 2017)

ArnoldArmChewer said:



			Last week in May, 20 of us from my GC going for a week or so, 6 rounds on 3 courses + a 'rest' day so should be fun.  RCD will be my trip of the year tho', going for my b/day in June.
		
Click to expand...

Good time of year to go, any later and the humidity starts to build and you get the big downpours mid afternoon every day


----------



## ArnoldArmChewer (Apr 10, 2017)

drive4show said:



			Good time of year to go, any later and the humidity starts to build and you get the big downpours mid afternoon every day  

Click to expand...

Yes, I used to be a member at Saddlebrook (nr Tampa), near 100% humidity during the summer, I can remember some fantastic storms coming in in no time, one moment sun then stairods and lightning it can be very spectacular and often will stop the traffic.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 10, 2017)

Adding Rushmore and Farnham to the list


----------



## upsidedown (Apr 10, 2017)

Robobum said:



			Thanks for offer. &#128077;

Entered the Ox.
		
Click to expand...

Good luck :thup: Hopefully course will be in cracking shape it's pretty good just now.


----------



## Robobum (Apr 10, 2017)

upsidedown said:



			Good luck :thup: Hopefully course will be in cracking shape it's pretty good just now.
		
Click to expand...

Thank you &#128077;


----------



## Bigfoot (Apr 10, 2017)

upsidedown said:



			Make sure you've plenty left in the tank for holes 16 and 17 back up the hill 

Click to expand...

I played there on Saturday so I now know what you mean!! Particularly as the wind was funnelled back down against on both holes.


----------



## DRW (Apr 11, 2017)

Already done or booked up for the following (thanks to the people from this forum) :-

Royal St Georges (forum)
Sunningdale (forum)
New Zealand (forum)
Wolburn - Dukes (family)
Little Aston(forum)
Shifnal(forum)
Toot Hill (client day)
Oswestry (sons club)

Hoping to play some new courses in the lake district near Merlewood during holidays.


----------



## Vikingman (Apr 11, 2017)

New ones done so far this year:

Silverdale
Stand
Kirkby Lonsdale
Sandiway
Swinton Park


----------



## Val (Apr 11, 2017)

ArnoldArmChewer said:



			Foxhills
Southern Dunes
Celebration
Legends at Orange Lake

Plus a return trip to RCD in June (no doubt my years highlight)
		
Click to expand...

Never played Foxhills so will be interested as to how you get on there.
Celebration is decent, should be in good nick late May
Southern Dunes is one of the best in the area, you'll enjoy that, one of the few I always revisit every year in Florida.
Legends at Orange Lake was in poor condition when I last played it back one September but hopefully recovered now, it's a nice layout.


----------



## Dando (Apr 11, 2017)

Val said:



			Never played Foxhills so will be interested as to how you get on there.
Celebration is decent, should be in good nick late May
Southern Dunes is one of the best in the area, you'll enjoy that, one of the few I always revisit every year in Florida.
Legends at Orange Lake was in poor condition when I last played it back one September but hopefully recovered now, it's a nice layout.
		
Click to expand...

Both courses at foxhills are great. I prefer the Bernard hunt over the longcross.

hopefully going back again this as my client (londons air ambulance) have their charity golf day there


----------



## JamesR (Apr 12, 2017)

We're off to the Algarve in late May and are looking to play somewhere new.
The thinking was to go a little further west than before and look at Penina/Boavista/Palmares/Morgado area - any suggestions or recommendations?
We've done the Faldo & O'Connor and the Pestana courses (Gramacho, Alto, Pinta etc)


----------



## Piece (Apr 12, 2017)

New ones planned for this year:

1.
2.
3.


----------



## Snelly (Apr 12, 2017)

So far, just Royal St Georges for me and it was sublime.

A new one planned in and paid for - Croham Hurst.

Still to be arranged but provisionally planned: Tankersley, Alwoodley, Ganton, Ilkley, Sand Moor and Huddersfield.


----------



## Marshy77 (Apr 12, 2017)

Going to Marbella next friday with 2 mates and staying at Atalaya Golf hotel and playing the new and old course at the hotel plus La Quinta.


----------



## merv79 (Apr 12, 2017)

Royal Porthcawl and Pennard already played this year.

Royal St Georges
Liphook
West Byfleet
Swinley Forest
Beau Desert
The Grove
The Addington
Sherwood Forest


----------



## Dando (Apr 12, 2017)

Snelly said:



			So far, just Royal St Georges for me and it was sublime.

A new one planned in and paid for - Croham Hurst.

Still to be arranged but provisionally planned: Tankersley, Alwoodley, Ganton, Ilkley, Sand Moor and Huddersfield.
		
Click to expand...

croham hurst is a decent track. Played lots of golf there as most of my old cricket team mates are members there.
its got some seriously sloping greens and they are rapid in the summer


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Jun 9, 2017)

Just booked a trip to Ireland to play a few links in October, will probably chuck it down all week but hey ho. Will be playing:

Portmarnock
Portmarnock hotel
The Island
County Louth
The European

Also been in contact with Pat Ruddy who is a legendary Irish course designer and hoping to spend some time with him discussing courses over a pint of the black stuff.


----------



## Twire (Jun 9, 2017)

drive4show said:



			Just booked a trip to Ireland to play a few links in October, will probably chuck it down all week but hey ho. Will be playing:

Portmarnock
Portmarnock hotel
The Island
County Louth
The European

Also been in contact with Pat Ruddy who is a legendary Irish course designer and hoping to spend some time with him discussing courses over a pint of the black stuff.
		
Click to expand...

I did the first 4 of those last year. All cracking courses and a real treat.

This year we're doing Wicklow, The European, Royal Dublin and Portmarnock hotel again as we'll be staying there the last two nights.

I'm doing a few new ones up your neck of the woods this year. I played Ferndown a couple of weeks ago in the mixed open. I also have Broadstone and Parkstone lined up later in the mixed opens.


----------



## Green Bay Hacker (Jun 14, 2017)

Courses for next weeks trip to Portugal just been booked - Pinheiros Altos, Laranjal, San Lorenzo and Quinta South - all new to me. Can't wait.


----------



## stevek1969 (Jun 14, 2017)

drive4show said:



			Just booked a trip to Ireland to play a few links in October, will probably chuck it down all week but hey ho. Will be playing:

Portmarnock
Portmarnock hotel
The Island
County Louth
The European

Also been in contact with Pat Ruddy who is a legendary Irish course designer and hoping to spend some time with him discussing courses over a pint of the black stuff.
		
Click to expand...

Some cracking courses there, we're Ireland bound again this October playing Lahinch, Conemmara and Galway GC plus 1 more,staying in Galway this year so should be another good trip


----------



## JamesR (Jun 23, 2017)

As I didn't make the ballot for the Justin Rose Mid-Am @ North Hants, but still had the time booked off from work, I decided to give Notts (Hollinwell) a call on Sunday afternoon enquiring about availability on Monday morning.

So at 10.30 I played there for the first time. It was empty, I only saw one other group on the course, and it was stinking hot. So I took my time and enjoyed myself enormously.

Off the whites I shot 82, 10 over par whilst losing 3 balls as a result of not quite knowing how far to cut off doglegs etc. So 3 over standard scratch not too bad.
Whilst I enjoyed it, I don't quite think it's my favourite of the courses in Mansfield, I found Sherwood more to my tastes. Perhaps the heat affected my game a little.
But I will go back and do definitely recommend it.


----------



## Orikoru (Jun 23, 2017)

Tomorrow afternoon I'm playing Radlett Park for the first time, with some friends. Quite a long one at 72 par, looks challenging.

In August my dad is booking a family stag golf trip for me, we're going to do that at Shendish Manor - next Friday we're having a round there just to see what the course is like before he finalises the booking, so that's another new course for me as well.


----------



## Fish (Jun 23, 2017)

Fish said:



			Played 2017
Littlestone
Cleveland
Worsley Park (Marriott) 

Playing during 2017
St Mellion
Stratford upon Avon
Conwy
Bearwood Lakes
Hankley Common
Swinley Forest



Hope to play 2017
Broadstone
Ferndown
Parkstone
Liphook
S&A
Birkdale
		
Click to expand...

Updated..

*Played 2017*
Littlestone
Cleveland
Worsley Park (Marriott) 
Carden Park
Northampton (Harlestone)
St Mellion (both)
Stratford upon Avon

*Playing during 2017*
Sunningdale
New Zealand
Conwy
Bearwood Lakes
Hankley Common
Swinley Forest
Liphook

*Still hope to play 2017*
Broadstone
Ferndown
Parkstone
S&A
Birkdale


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Jun 23, 2017)

Fish said:



			Updated..

*Played 2017*
Littlestone
Cleveland
Worsley Park (Marriott) 
Carden Park
Northampton (Harlestone)
St Mellion (both)
Stratford upon Avon

*Playing during 2017*
Sunningdale
New Zealand
Conwy
Bearwood Lakes
Hankley Common
Swinley Forest
Liphook

*Still hope to play 2017*
*Broadstone
Ferndown*
Parkstone
S&A
Birkdale
		
Click to expand...

Talk to some people nicely and you might get on at mates rates


----------



## ArnoldArmChewer (Jun 24, 2017)

Val said:



			Never played Foxhills so will be interested as to how you get on there.
Celebration is decent, should be in good nick late May
Southern Dunes is one of the best in the area, you'll enjoy that, one of the few I always revisit every year in Florida.
Legends at Orange Lake was in poor condition when I last played it back one September but hopefully recovered now, it's a nice layout.
		
Click to expand...

I didn't enjoy Foxhills, decent(ish) course, I got the feling they were punching above their weight, poor greens and general condition not the best, I wont hurry back.

Celebration, great
Southern Dunes, lovely
Legends, horrible $%*****!!!!

RCD - Played it twice last week, it beat me up but still the best course I am ever likely to play !! :whoo:


----------



## Wabinez (Jun 25, 2017)

Think there is only 3 courses that I haven't played that I am playing/played this year

The Shire
Whittlebury Park
Abu Dhabi GC

All the other courses, I have played previously


----------



## fundy (Jun 25, 2017)

Wabinez said:



			Think there is only 3 courses that I haven't played that I am playing/played this year

The Shire
Whittlebury Park
Abu Dhabi GC

All the other courses, I have played previously
		
Click to expand...

whittlebury park to abu dhabi a bit of a jump lol


----------



## craiglester (Jun 25, 2017)

For me new courses played this year

Isle of Purbeck
St Enodoc
West Lancs
Pennard
Pyle and Kenfig
Ormonde Fields
Uttoxeter
Southerness
Kilmanock Barassie
Goswick
Rushcliffe

Still to Come

Royal North Devon
Irvine
Trump Scotland
Kilspindie

Maybe

Aberdovey.


----------



## Hosel Fade (Jun 25, 2017)

Played Dawlish Warren and was quite impressed, definitely would help if you read the local rules to realise the ditch is covered and there is relief without penalty. Makes the diagonal drive with rubbish right on the back nine par 5 much less threatening.


----------



## tugglesf239 (Jun 26, 2017)

Done ok this year. 

Played both Hoylake and Birkdale recently. 

Stands were erected at Birkdake which was extra special. 

Got a day at Walton Heath in a few weeks and I understand it's a cracker. 

Hopefully a few more to look forward to as well.


----------



## chellie (Jun 26, 2017)

New ones to me locally that I've played have been:

Ashton & Lea
Preston

Still to come are:

Ellesmere
Fleetwood
Sunningdale
New Zealand
Blackmoor


----------



## louise_a (Jun 26, 2017)

only played a few new ones so far,

Royal Lytham, 
Deane, 
Huddersfield, 
Bury, 

still have a few to come, 

Little Aston, 
Bramhall, 
Ormskirk


----------



## IanG (Jun 26, 2017)

IanG said:



			Leven Links, 
Blairgowrie (both courses) 
Gleneagles (Kings) 
Scostcraig (not strictly new as I played it at 17, 40 years ago but it will feel new!) 
Glenbervie 

Hopefully a few more will pop up as the summer progresses.
		
Click to expand...


Update: 

New plays so far this year: 

Leven Links, 
St Andrews Jubilee
Elie,
Gullane Nr 2 
Scostcraig (modulo what I said above!)
Royal Burgess

New plays with concrete plans 

Peebles (tomorrow night!)
Muirfield (next Tuesday) 
Glenbervie (August) 
Gleneagles Kings (September) 

Blairgowrie fell through and may drop into 2018.


----------



## Wabinez (Jun 27, 2017)

fundy said:



			whittlebury park to abu dhabi a bit of a jump lol
		
Click to expand...

haha, yeah, I know!

The list of courses for the November holiday is incredible...but only Abu Dhabi is a new course that I haven't played yet


----------



## Jacko_G (Jun 27, 2017)

Ardeer
Royal Musselburgh

Don't think I have any other new courses planned at present, quite content chopping away at my home course(s).


----------



## Val (Jun 27, 2017)

New courses so far this year

Musselburgh - Really enjoyed it, nice track
Brampton Park - Decent, toughest Par 3 I think ive ever seen, tough start and nice finish.
Monifeith - Cracking old school links, worth a visit
Piperdam - Wouldn't rush back
St Andrews New - Loved it, great links for social golf as its quite forgiving
Cleveland - Really enjoyed it despite the industrial views, a real friendly clubhouse too

Plans

Slaley Hall x 2
S&A (if I ever get my finger out and play it)
Gullane 2
Strathaven

In Florida (the plans at least)

El Campeon
Las Collinas
Waldorf Astoria


----------



## Yant (Jun 27, 2017)

Playing Swinley Forest next month.  Not played there before.
Playing Hindhead tomorrow.  Played there a few years ago.  Fantastic course.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Jun 27, 2017)

Yant said:



			Playing Swinley Forest next month.  Not played there before.
Playing Hindhead tomorrow.  Played there a few years ago.  Fantastic course.
		
Click to expand...

Let me know what the greens at Hindhead are like, I have a 36 hole match there on Sunday. They are usually very good.


----------



## Yant (Jun 27, 2017)

Will do! not expecting the best of weather to be fair.  But you're right the greens are usually spot on.

Are you playing the devils punchbowl comp?


----------



## tugglesf239 (Jun 27, 2017)

Can add hillside to my list. Playing it Thursday &#128513;


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Jun 27, 2017)

Yant said:



			Will do! not expecting the best of weather to be fair.  But you're right the greens are usually spot on.

Are you playing the devils punchbowl comp?
		
Click to expand...

No I'm playing in the Beckford Bowl (interclub scratch KO event)  Often thought about entering the Punchbowl, will have a look to see when it is.

Edit   just looked, no chance of getting in this year!!


----------



## Yant (Jun 29, 2017)

Greens were excellent considering the downpours over the last 48 hours.  Really nice and of course, Hindhead was superb in general.


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Jun 29, 2017)

Update

West Lancs (Thought it was brilliant)
Royal North Devon (Never again)
Saunton East & West (Brilliant, Best 36 hole venue I have played till Sunningdale I suspect)
Kidderminster (Played The Oxforshire instead and thoroughly enjoyed that)
St Mellion (Top 3 in the toughest courses I have played)

Woodbridge
Ipswich both to arrange

Wallasey
Delamere
Sandiway this weekend for a 3 courses

Then from end of July.

Cuddington
Sunningdale New & Old
New Zealand
Swinley Forest
St Andrews, New & Eden & Jubilee
Scotscraig
Ladybank
Blackwell
Manchester
Royal County Down
Royal Portrush
Ballyliffin Glashedy & Old
Castlerock

Another few Top 100 courses planned this year


----------



## Yant (Jun 29, 2017)

Nice list, LQ! some belters on there.

Royal Portrush and Castlerock are both tremendous.  If you're in the area, try Portstewart too if you can.


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Jun 29, 2017)

Yant said:



			Nice list, LQ! some belters on there.

Royal Portrush and Castlerock are both tremendous.  If you're in the area, try Portstewart too if you can.
		
Click to expand...

Tried Portstewart before Castlerock but cant get on the course as its remembrance Sunday and the course doesn't open till after 12.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Jun 29, 2017)

Glyn, you're obviously not expecting to make the knockouts in the Eden then if you are playing the Jubilee?


----------



## Yant (Jun 29, 2017)

Castlerock is still very nice.  You won't be disappointed.  If you can, ask if you can warm up by playing the little par 3 course that they have.  it's located in amongst the main course and is cracking.  This is what i did when i was there.  The par 3 course is great!


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Jun 29, 2017)

drive4show said:



			Glyn, you're obviously not expecting to make the knockouts in the Eden then if you are playing the Jubilee?   

Click to expand...

100% correct  I am just expecting 0.2 back from the Eden and New


----------



## Big_G (Jun 29, 2017)

Playing Celtic Manor 2010 next week, really looking forward to it :fore:


----------



## PaulyMcK (Jun 29, 2017)

Half day from work tomorrow and playing Nuffield Dougalston, looking forward to it. It's the last of my free round vouchers from the Scottish Golf Show. Anyone played it recently?


----------



## stevek1969 (Jun 29, 2017)

Lincoln Quaker said:



Update

West Lancs (Thought it was brilliant)
Royal North Devon (Never again)
Saunton East & West (Brilliant, Best 36 hole venue I have played till Sunningdale I suspect)
Kidderminster (Played The Oxforshire instead and thoroughly enjoyed that)
St Mellion (Top 3 in the toughest courses I have played)

Woodbridge
Ipswich both to arrange

Wallasey
Delamere
Sandiway this weekend for a 3 courses

Then from end of July.

Cuddington
Sunningdale New & Old
New Zealand
Swinley Forest
St Andrews, New & Eden & Jubilee
Scotscraig
Ladybank
Blackwell
Manchester
Royal County Down
Royal Portrush
Ballyliffin Glashedy & Old
Castlerock

Another few Top 100 courses planned this year

Click to expand...

What date are you playing Scotscraig ?


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Jun 29, 2017)

stevek1969 said:



			What date are you playing Scotscraig ?
		
Click to expand...

Hasn't been arranged yet, We bought the H4H voucher to play with you


----------



## stevek1969 (Jun 29, 2017)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			Hasn't been arranged yet, We bought the H4H voucher to play with you 

Click to expand...

:rofl::thup: any dates in mind ?


----------



## Region3 (Jun 29, 2017)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			100% correct  I am just expecting 0.2 back from the Eden and New 

Click to expand...

There are only 226 in it with lower handicaps. I have faith in you :thup:


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Jun 29, 2017)

stevek1969 said:



			:rofl::thup: any dates in mind ?
		
Click to expand...

Will pop you a PM.


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Jun 29, 2017)

Region3 said:



			There are only 226 in it with lower handicaps. I have faith in you :thup:
		
Click to expand...

You may do but my swing has no faith in me


----------



## Val (Jun 29, 2017)

Glyn, are you playing in the Wallasey Pairs Open?


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Jun 29, 2017)

Val said:



			Glyn, are you playing in the Wallasey Pairs Open?
		
Click to expand...

Yes mate, 08.30 then playing Delamere in the afternoon.


----------



## Val (Jun 29, 2017)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			Yes mate, 08.30 then playing Delamere in the afternoon.
		
Click to expand...


Good stuff, course looks superb currently. I was down a fortnight ago


----------



## tugglesf239 (Jun 29, 2017)

tugglesf239 said:



			Can add hillside to my list. Playing it Thursday &#128513;
		
Click to expand...


What an absolutely superb place. Stunning 

I played like a right whopper but I think I liked it more than it's more famous next door neighbor


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jun 29, 2017)

tugglesf239 said:



			Can add hillside to my list. Playing it Thursday &#128513;
		
Click to expand...

Awesome course. Loved it there even if I played inconsistently


----------



## Beezerk (Jul 4, 2017)

Snell and me are playing the open at Bamburgh this Sunday, Â£15 = proper bargain for a course I've wanted to play for a while.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Jul 4, 2017)

I'm playing Cuddington tomorrow for the first time, looking forward to it  :thup:

Thanks BiM


----------



## tugglesf239 (Jul 4, 2017)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Awesome course. Loved it there even if I played inconsistently
		
Click to expand...

It absolutely battered me. One tough mutha 

I played like a chomper mind you (first round after most recent lesson), however that is not a course you should pick to practice on. 

Zero margin for error, especially on the back 9

Loved every minute of it though


----------



## PCWOX (Jul 4, 2017)

Did a mini golf tour to the South Coast last Thursday and Friday.  Played Broadstone for Â£55 on the County Card Scheme on Thursday which I thought was a good price.  A fantastic course indeed and will definitely go back one day.  Some tough holes, and was beaten up on a few with blind shots and balls landing in the gorse 

On Friday we played Isle of Purbeck where the green fee of Â£38 represented great value for money.  Great weather too.  Again, as Broadstone, some stunning holes and the views out to sea and Sandbanks almost worth the green fee alone.

I highly recommend both courses


----------



## backwoodsman (Jul 4, 2017)

Not planned, but just  come back from Ayrshire & done as new ...

East Renfrewshire
Kilmarnock Barassie
Prestwick
Troon Lochgreen
Glasgow Gailes

(with repeat visits to Belleisle  and Prestwick St Nicholas thrown in as well). Darn good week even if we did get rained off one day.


----------



## Val (Jul 4, 2017)

backwoodsman said:



			Not planned, but just  come back from Ayrshire & done as new ...

East Renfrewshire
Kilmarnock Barassie
Prestwick
Troon Lochgreen
Glasgow Gailes

(with repeat visits to Belleisle  and Prestwick St Nicholas thrown in as well). Darn good week even if we did get rained off one day.
		
Click to expand...

I'm assuming Prestwick old? If so what was your favourite of the others?


----------



## Val (Jul 4, 2017)

I'm playing both at Slaley Hall on Friday, what have I to expect?


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jul 4, 2017)

tugglesf239 said:



			It absolutely battered me. One tough mutha 

I played like a chomper mind you (first round after most recent lesson), however that is not a course you should pick to practice on. 

Zero margin for error, especially on the back 9

Loved every minute of it though
		
Click to expand...

Yep, no place to hide. I did OK. Made a real mess of the beautiful par 3 10th and as a short hitter struggled on some holes into the wind but what a place to chop it around. I bet a January medal in a howling gale is interesting


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Jul 4, 2017)

PCWOX said:



			Did a mini golf tour to the South Coast last Thursday and Friday.  Played Broadstone for Â£55 on the County Card Scheme on Thursday which I thought was a good price.  A fantastic course indeed and will definitely go back one day.  Some tough holes, and was beaten up on a few with blind shots and balls landing in the gorse 

On Friday we played Isle of Purbeck where the green fee of Â£38 represented great value for money.  Great weather too.  Again, as Broadstone, some stunning holes and the views out to sea and Sandbanks almost worth the green fee alone.

I highly recommend both courses 

Click to expand...

Glad to hear you enjoyed my home course  :thup:


----------



## PCWOX (Jul 18, 2017)

Another new course for me.  Played Coxmoor last Friday which is just south of Mansfield in Nottinghamshire.  Fantastic track with some stunning holes.  Warm welcome in the Pro Shop and clubhouse too.  Would highly recommend it to anyone :thup:


----------



## IanM (Jul 18, 2017)

Some place called Sunningdale next week, near Ascot or something... any good?  :cheers:


----------



## Fish (Jul 18, 2017)

Updated..

*Played 2017*
Littlestone
Cleveland
Worsley Park (Marriott) 
Carden Park
Northampton (Harlestone)
St Mellion (both)
Stratford upon Avon
Stoke Rochford

*Playing during 2017*
Sunningdale
New Zealand
Conwy
Bearwood Lakes
Hankley Common
Swinley Forest
Liphook

*Still hope to play 2017*
Broadstone
Ferndown
Parkstone
S&A
Birkdale


----------



## Wabinez (Jul 18, 2017)

Wabinez said:



			Think there is only 3 courses that I haven't played that I am playing/played this year

The Shire
Whittlebury Park
Abu Dhabi GC

All the other courses, I have played previously
		
Click to expand...

Late addition, but playing Hanley Common the day before playing Sunningdale in a couple of weeks. Looking forward to that!


----------



## chimpo1 (Jul 18, 2017)

2017 is all about quality courses for me
Burnham & Berrow
Sunningdale Old
Sunningdale New
New Zealand

And perhaps a few more to be added later on...


----------



## HDID Kenny (Jul 18, 2017)

Played new 2017
Kilspindie
Cleveland 
Monifieth
Ladybank

To play 2017
Burhill (old or new)
Sunningdale (old)
Sunningdale (new)
New Zealand
Blairgowrie (lansdowne)
Easter Moffat
Castle Stuart

Probably forgot one or two and will probably add one or two


----------



## Val (Jul 19, 2017)

When are you playing Easter Moffat?


----------



## HDID Kenny (Jul 19, 2017)

Val said:



			When are you playing Easter Moffat?
		
Click to expand...

Don't know when Martin, my mate joined and will get over sometime soon.


----------



## Val (Jul 19, 2017)

HDID Kenny said:



			Don't know when Martin, my mate joined and will get over sometime soon.
		
Click to expand...

Good stuff, did he move from Mount Ellen by chance? We've had a few from there


----------



## HDID Kenny (Jul 19, 2017)

Val said:



			Good stuff, did he move from Mount Ellen by chance? We've had a few from there
		
Click to expand...

No taking up golf again after 15 years off.


----------



## FairwayDodger (Jul 19, 2017)

FairwayDodger said:



			Not many booked up yet but some good 'uns...

Sunningdale
New Zealand
Royal Aberdeen
Gleneagles (Centenary)

Hopefully add some more as the season progresses!
		
Click to expand...

Has been a bit of a lean year for me so far when it comes to new courses...

*Played*

Craigentinny
Royal Aberdeen
Stirling
Gleneagles - PGA Centenary 

*Planned*

Kilmacolm
Sunningdale - Old
Sunningdale - New
New Zealand
Glenbervie


In fact, I've only played 12 different courses (new or old) so far this year.


----------



## HDID Kenny (Jul 20, 2017)

FairwayDodger said:



			Has been a bit of a lean year for me so far when it comes to new courses...

*Played*

Craigentinny
Royal Aberdeen
Stirling
Gleneagles - PGA Centenary 

*Planned*

Kilmacolm
Sunningdale - Old
Sunningdale - New
New Zealand
Glenbervie


In fact, I've only played 12 different courses (new or old) so far this year.
		
Click to expand...

Karen if you want a round at Glenbervie before the Open give me a shout.


----------



## FairwayDodger (Jul 20, 2017)

HDID Kenny said:



			Karen if you want a round at Glenbervie before the Open give me a shout.
		
Click to expand...

Cheers Kenny. Hoping to make the team for the county finals - I'm playing the open as a practice for that.


----------



## OnTour (Jul 20, 2017)

Long list for 2017 

Robin Hood, Walmley, Mosesley Birmingham area 
Leamington county 
The Staffordshire 
The Shire (Barnet) 

To come 

Oxley park
Walsall
Druids Heath (Walsall)
Fulford Heath (Solihull)

List to grow hopefully &#128165;


----------



## PaulyMcK (Jul 20, 2017)

Got a 3 Ball booked on The Dukes (St Andrews) next Saturday seen as my course is closed at 1pm.

Really looking forward to it.


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Sep 2, 2017)

Update again as we have chucks a few new ones in 

All new courses to me this year. 

West Lancs (Thought it was brilliant)
Royal North Devon (Never again)
Saunton East & West (Brilliant, Best 36 hole venue I have played till Sunningdale I suspect and I was right)
Kidderminster (Played The Oxforshire instead and thoroughly enjoyed that)
St Mellion (Top 3 in the toughest courses I have played)

Woodbridge
Ipswich both to arrange for next year as it didn't work out.

Wallasey very very underrated, excellent course.
Delamere lovely course is a lovely setting.
Sandiway very tidy and very well presented. 
Cuddington excellent members club, lovely place to play golf. 
Sunningdale New & Old No need to say a word.
New Zealand cracking
Swinley Forest again no need to say anything. 

St Andrews, New & Eden & Jubilee and strathtyrum what a place
castle course was very good and I have no idea why the drama about the greens.
Scotscraig will arrange at some point when we can get a date with Steve 
Ladybank moved to next year as we did the following this weekend instead. 

leven links well worth the Â£25 we paid. 
St Andrews Old course, what can you say about the home of golf, amazing day, amazing place. 
St Michaels, again its next to St Andrews but what a lovely members club, the back 9 has some excellent holes.

And still left to do in 2017

Blackwell 
Manchester
Royal County Down
Royal Portrush
Ballyliffin Glashedy & Old
Castlerock

Its been a very average year for golf


----------



## Val (Sep 2, 2017)

Jesus Glyn, hats off to you this year as you've put the miles in. You should be a top 100 assessor, your putting the effort in


----------



## Paulsearle1405 (Sep 2, 2017)

Has anyone played Nefyn as it looks stunning. I haven't gone to far to play so far so just asking if it would be worth the trip. I'm in Surrey


----------



## Val (Sep 2, 2017)

Paulsearle1405 said:



			Has anyone played Nefyn as it looks stunning. I haven't gone to far to play so far so just asking if it would be worth the trip. I'm in Surrey
		
Click to expand...

Most people I know who have played it enjoyed it but felt underwhelmed


----------



## cookelad (Sep 3, 2017)

Paulsearle1405 said:



			Has anyone played Nefyn as it looks stunning. I haven't gone to far to play so far so just asking if it would be worth the trip. I'm in Surrey
		
Click to expand...

Wanted to play their open until I found out they don't play it over the peninsula, which lets be honest is the reason everyone goes there! 

Even with the peninsula I've never heard anyone raving about it.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Sep 3, 2017)

Between now and the end of October I am playing

Burhill
Parkstone
West Hill
Sherwood Forest
Alwoodley
Moortown
The Island
Portmanock
Portmarnock hotel
County Louth
The European

Only Burhill is outside the top 100 and all bar Parkstone and West Hill are new courses for me.


----------



## FairwayDodger (Sep 3, 2017)

Played Williamwood a couple of weeks ago for the first time and Glenbervie today.

Currently only Marriot St Pierre on the "new courses to play" list for the rest of the year.


----------



## merv79 (Sep 4, 2017)

drive4show said:



			Between now and the end of October I am playing

Burhill
Parkstone
West Hill
Sherwood Forest
Alwoodley
Moortown
The Island
Portmanock
Portmarnock hotel
County Louth
The European

Only Burhill is outside the top 100 and all bar Parkstone and West Hill are new courses for me.
		
Click to expand...

I will be interested to hear what you think of Alwoodley and Moortown Gordon.


----------



## shortgame (Sep 4, 2017)

merv79 said:



			I will be interested to hear what you think of Alwoodley and Moortown Gordon.
		
Click to expand...

Same.  Plus Sherwood - heard good things about it...


----------



## Green Bay Hacker (Sep 4, 2017)

Night out in Ascot tomorrow before Sunningdale Old and New on Wednesday.


----------



## Green Bay Hacker (Sep 8, 2017)

Hill Valley, Emerald course played today after a previous attempt was snowed off.


----------



## MendieGK (Sep 9, 2017)

Green Bay Hacker said:



			Hill Valley, Emerald course played today after a previous attempt was snowed off.
		
Click to expand...


Fairly poor course that imo


----------



## FairwayDodger (Sep 13, 2017)

Ooh! A late entry to my new courses list. Mrs FD has kindly booked me a round at kingsbarns for my birthday! Very excited since that's been high up my bucket list for some time.


----------



## Green Bay Hacker (Sep 13, 2017)

MendieGK said:



			Fairly poor course that imo
		
Click to expand...

I quite enjoyed it. Pretty tight with most holes being tree lined so you have to be reasonably straight off the tee. There are a few blind tee shots as well which I am not a big fan of but the last hole (also blind over water), I thought was a beauty with the green protected by an overhanging tree and a pond.


----------



## JamesR (Sep 14, 2017)

Looks like I'll be adding Bearwood Lakes to my list at some point


----------



## patricks148 (Sep 14, 2017)

payed 3 new ones in our Autumn jolly last week.

Fofar
Edzell
Brechin

Enjoyed Forfar, other two not so much Edzell seemed like every tee shot was blind


----------



## Dan2501 (Sep 14, 2017)

This time in 3 days I'll be hacking it around here:







Bit excited.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Sep 14, 2017)

Dan2501 said:



			This time in 3 days I'll be hacking it around here:







Bit excited.
		
Click to expand...

Is that Morecambe?


----------



## IanM (Sep 14, 2017)

Off to the Algarve in the morning.. playing our usuals, but playing Palmares with a member next week... so thats a new one.  

Getting close to 400 courses now...


----------



## Dan2501 (Sep 14, 2017)

Liverbirdie said:



			Is that Morecambe?
		
Click to expand...

Haha not quite. Heritage Golf Club in Mauritius :-D


----------



## Fish (Sep 14, 2017)

*Updated..*

Played 2017

Littlestone
Cleveland
Worsley Park (Marriott) 
Carden Park
Northampton (Harlestone)
St Mellion (both)
Stratford upon Avon
Stoke Rochford
Sunningdale (Old & New) 
New Zealand
Cuddington 
Hanbury Manor
Hankley Common

Still to play during 2017

Ashburnham (24-25/9/17)
Swinley Forest (28/9/17)
Conwy (TBA)
Bearwood Lakes (TBA)


----------



## richart (Sep 14, 2017)

JamesR said:



			Looks like I'll be adding Bearwood Lakes to my list at some point
		
Click to expand...

 Hopefully you will get a couple of decent partners to make up for playing with Slasher.

Fantastic gesture James very much appreciated.:thup:


----------



## Liverbirdie (Sep 14, 2017)

Dan2501 said:



			Haha not quite. Heritage Golf Club in Mauritius :-D
		
Click to expand...

Of course, no big wheel in the background.


----------



## OnTour (Sep 14, 2017)

Racking a few more up this weekend, The Welcombe 2moro and  Kiddiminster Sat 

Shirley and Kings Norton last two weekends in there open medals &#128077;


----------



## IanG (Sep 15, 2017)

Gleneagles Kings course tomorrow which I've been looking forward to for 6 months now. :whoo:

Had a lovely 18 holes at the 9 hole gem of Comrie in Perthshire last week. Great condition, welcoming membership, top-class millionaires shortbread - what more could you ask for.


----------



## Fish (Oct 12, 2017)

*Updated..
*
Played 2017

Littlestone
Cleveland
Worsley Park (Marriott) 
Carden Park
Northampton (Harlestone)
St Mellion (both)
Stratford upon Avon
Stoke Rochford
Sunningdale (Old & New) 
New Zealand
Cuddington 
Hanbury Manor
Hankley Common
Ashburnham
Swinley Forest

Still to play during 2017

The Oxfordshire 22/23 Oct
Conwy (TBA)
Bearwood Lakes (TBA)


----------



## richart (Oct 17, 2017)

Just played St Enodoc, Perrenporth, and East Devon. All lovely courses. 

St Enodoc has a few holes in the middle not up to the standard of the holes through the dunes. 

Perranport was a real surprise. Didn't look much when we drove up, but some stunning holes, and great value for Â£25. Played it on a perfect sunny day, and the views were stunning.

East Devon was a great mix of holes, with plenty of hills and tough in the wind. Even managed to play it a couple under handicap, and take the money.:thup:

Would definitely return and play all three courses again.


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Oct 17, 2017)

IanG said:



			Gleneagles Kings course tomorrow which I've been looking forward to for 6 months now. :whoo:

Had a lovely 18 holes at the 9 hole gem of Comrie in Perthshire last week. Great condition, welcoming membership, top-class millionaires shortbread - what more could you ask for.
		
Click to expand...

Well??? 

Gleneagles update please, was it as good as expected?


----------



## big_matt (Oct 17, 2017)

PaulyMcK said:



			Got a 3 Ball booked on The Dukes (St Andrews) next Saturday seen as my course is closed at 1pm.

Really looking forward to it. 

Click to expand...

Did you enjoy it? Dukes was my biggest dissapointment of the year. We paid a tenner due to having scottish golf show vouchers and couldn't believe it normally costs close to 100. There had been a bit of rain earlier in the week but fromthe condition of the course youd have thought it was monsoon season (all bunkers filled with water etc). 

Much prefer the eden, new, etc.


----------



## patricks148 (Oct 17, 2017)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			Well??? 

Gleneagles update please, was it as good as expected?
		
Click to expand...

with all the rain Scotland has had over the last month and half i imagine it would be soaking. when Jim and i played it last year in September after a fairly dry spell it was sopping


----------



## Junior (Oct 17, 2017)

IanG said:



			Gleneagles Kings course tomorrow which I've been looking forward to for 6 months now. :whoo:

Had a lovely 18 holes at the 9 hole gem of Comrie in Perthshire last week. Great condition, welcoming membership, top-class millionaires shortbread - what more could you ask for.
		
Click to expand...

Hi Ian, I loved Comrie when we visited in April.   Myself and 3 friends actually stayed at Gleneagles for my friends 40th and they don't really 'play' golf like we forumer's do.  They play maybe 2/3 times a year and they therefore wouldn't pay the fee's Gleneagles would charge.  We did some salmon and trout fishing and then did both Comrie and Muthill.  Comrie was perfect and as you say, thoroughly enjoyable.  Muthill was also decent (another 9 holer) but not as nice as Comrie.  I'd have gone for the tea and cakes alone.


----------



## IanG (Oct 17, 2017)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			Well??? 

Gleneagles update please, was it as good as expected?
		
Click to expand...


Yes Thanks, every bit as good. From arrival to departure the whole experience was first class. We played the Kings course which was in excellent condition and not soggy at all. The greens were very fast which made us look a little foolish at times but they were very true so we have only ourselves to blame. I though the layout and variety of holes was great with some lovely par 4s.  A very relaxing and enjoyable place to spend a day.    So it sits at the top of the list of parkland courses I've played, that said, I've not sampled any of the top parklands venues south of the border. 

Would I go back - in a heartbeat, would I pay full whack - probably not. Go if you get the chance.


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Oct 17, 2017)

IanG said:



			Yes Thanks, every bit as good. From arrival to departure the whole experience was first class. We played the Kings course which was in excellent condition and not soggy at all. The greens were very fast which made us look a little foolish at times but they were very true so we have only ourselves to blame. I though the layout and variety of holes was great with some lovely par 4s.  A very relaxing and enjoyable place to spend a day.    So it sits at the top of the list of parkland courses I've played, that said, I've not sampled any of the top parklands venues south of the border. 

Would I go back - in a heartbeat, would I pay full whack - probably not. Go if you get the chance.
		
Click to expand...

Think I will have a look at their opens next year.

I wont be paying full price as its taking the pee.


----------



## IanG (Oct 17, 2017)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			Think I will have a look at their opens next year.

I wont be paying full price as its taking the pee.
		
Click to expand...


Give me a shout if you are - I'd be up for a return visit to the Kings or Queens. 

cheers
Ian


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Oct 17, 2017)

IanG said:



			Give me a shout if you are - I'd be up for a return visit to the Kings or Queens. 

cheers
Ian
		
Click to expand...

No probs at all.

Off course I will be giving you a shout, I will always need a game at NB on the way up and the way down


----------



## patricks148 (Oct 17, 2017)

IanG said:



			Yes Thanks, every bit as good. From arrival to departure the whole experience was first class. We played the Kings course which was in excellent condition and not soggy at all. The greens were very fast which made us look a little foolish at times but they were very true so we have only ourselves to blame. I though the layout and variety of holes was great with some lovely par 4s.  A very relaxing and enjoyable place to spend a day.    So it sits at the top of the list of parkland courses I've played, that said, I've not sampled any of the top parklands venues south of the border. 

Would I go back - in a heartbeat, would I pay full whack - probably not. Go if you get the chance.
		
Click to expand...

good to hear it was dry, I keep getting offers to play with a contact who is a member, but the last  time put me off a bit


----------



## IanG (Oct 17, 2017)

patricks148 said:



			good to hear it was dry, I keep getting offers to play with a contact who is a member, but the last  time put me off a bit
		
Click to expand...

We played 16th of September and it was fine - not sure what it would be like now - must be terrible to get pestered by offers like that


----------



## patricks148 (Oct 17, 2017)

IanG said:



			We played 16th of September and it was fine - not sure what it would be like now - must be terrible to get pestered by offers like that 

Click to expand...



We have had a lot of Rain up here the last couple of months all the courses have gone from Rock hard to very soft.


----------



## Jacko_G (Oct 17, 2017)

IanG said:



			Yes Thanks, every bit as good. From arrival to departure the whole experience was first class. We played the Kings course which was in excellent condition and not soggy at all. The greens were very fast which made us look a little foolish at times but they were very true so we have only ourselves to blame. I though the layout and variety of holes was great with some lovely par 4s.  A very relaxing and enjoyable place to spend a day.    So it sits at the top of the list of parkland courses I've played, that said, I've not sampled any of the top parklands venues south of the border. 

Would I go back - in a heartbeat, would I pay full whack - probably not. Go if you get the chance.
		
Click to expand...

I've played the Kings twice and from experience it never gets "saturated" I believe it drains very well as does the Queens which I have never had the pleasure of playing. The lower lying PGA does tend to hold water however they added the subair system to the greens to keep them playable all year round.

The Kings is fabulous, a brilliant experience and amazing golf course which isn't overly tough and very very enjoyable.


----------



## patricks148 (Oct 17, 2017)

Jacko_G said:



			I've played the Kings twice and from experience it never gets "saturated" I believe it drains very well as does the Queens which I have never had the pleasure of playing. The lower lying PGA does tend to hold water however they added the subair system to the greens to keep them playable all year round.

The Kings is fabulous, a brilliant experience and amazing golf course which isn't overly tough and very very enjoyable.
		
Click to expand...

Played it the day before the Scottish PGA OOM final last year and it was most def soaked in places so much so they had moved the pins to the high points on all the greens


----------



## Val (Oct 17, 2017)

The Queens is a gem, a bit short which makes it very enjoyable. The Kings can be a brute, a tough course requiring every club and shot in the bag but massively enjoyable.

The PGA, just a slog. It has some really nice holes but without a buggy it's a slog.

Given a choice and depending on what company I had my choice would be

Queens
Kings
PGA

But I believe of the 3 the Kings is the best course there.


----------



## User2021 (Oct 17, 2017)

Val said:



			The Queens is a gem, a bit short which makes it very enjoyable. The Kings can be a brute, a tough course requiring every club and shot in the bag but massively enjoyable.

The PGA, just a slog. It has some really nice holes but without a buggy it's a slog.

Given a choice and depending on what company I had my choice would be

Queens
Kings
PGA

But I believe of the 3 the Kings is the best course there.
		
Click to expand...

Hopefully playing all three end of March 2018.
30th and 31st Kings and Queens and then the PGA on the 1st of April as that is when it re opens after the winter closure
H


----------



## Slab (Oct 30, 2017)

Well it must be 6 months or more since I posted I'd only get one new course this year (and it literally is a new course) so I had to dig out this thread because it just opened to members/vips at the weekend and will open to the public on Wednesday & the early feedback is that its stunning

I've got a tee-time Wednesday so less that 48 hours to go, can't wait....


----------



## Slab (Nov 2, 2017)

Well that went well!

Played the brand new Le Parc course yesterday with a gentle 4 club wind that I didn't manage very well resulting in a very poor score but the course itself was excellent
It was in great condition and a huge variety of hole designs so even on a calm day there's nothing 'samey' about these holes 

Already looking forward to next game there...


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Nov 2, 2017)

Next weeks trip

Slightly excited 

Portstewart
Royal County Down
Royal Portrush
Ballyliffin Glashedy & Old
Scrabo


----------



## JamesR (Nov 2, 2017)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			Next weeks trip

Slightly excited 

Portstewart
Royal County Down
Royal Portrush
Ballyliffin Glashedy & Old
Scrabo 


Click to expand...

I heard they are all overrated...I wouldn't bother if I was you


----------



## The Autumn Wind (Nov 2, 2017)

jobr1850 said:



			Hopefully playing all three end of March 2018.
30th and 31st Kings and Queens and then the PGA on the 1st of April as that is when it re opens after the winter closure
H
		
Click to expand...

I played the Kings Course last Winter. We didn't get very lucky with the weather but it was still a brilliant and beautiful golf course. Highly recommended. I would love to return to Gleneagles and play it again on a beautiful Summer day.


----------



## User2021 (Nov 2, 2017)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			Next weeks trip

Slightly excited 

Portstewart
Royal County Down
Royal Portrush
Ballyliffin Glashedy & Old
Scrabo 


Click to expand...

Not jealous in the slightest.
Lived not far from a couple of those a few years back - stunning, enjoy.


----------



## DRW (Nov 2, 2017)

New courses I have played this year :-

Royal St Georges
Sunningdale New
Sunningdale Old
New Zealand
Wolburn - Dukes
Little Aston
Shifnal
Kendal
Grange over Sands
Toot Hill
Beau Desert
Sandiway
Conwy
Delamere Forest
Hankley Common
Fairhaven

Been a great year and probably the most rounds of golf I have played in any one year. Cant complain on any level, been very lucky.

Gleneagles is an amazing setting, remember staying on the 'estate' for a weeks holiday during summer, was not allowed to play golf but in the evening Me/Wife would go for walks around the courses and some of the holes looked nice, but the clubhouse setting with a guy playing the bagpipes outside sometimes and red squirrels running around the estate, is just beautiful. Would love to go there and play golf one day.


----------



## Captainron (Nov 2, 2017)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			Next weeks trip

Slightly excited 

Portstewart
Royal County Down
Royal Portrush
Ballyliffin Glashedy & Old
Scrabo 


Click to expand...

Iâ€™m just excited to have you there to help look for my ball


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 2, 2017)

Playing Reading GC Sunday. Nice and close but never had a chance to play it. Looks nice on the web


----------



## richart (Nov 2, 2017)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Playing Reading GC Sunday. Nice and close but never had a chance to play it. Looks nice on the web
		
Click to expand...

My first club. Nice course with a tough first four holes, and a really hard last one. If the honours boards go back to the 70's you might see my name.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 2, 2017)

richart said:



			My first club. Nice course with a tough first four holes, and a really hard last one. If the honours boards go back to the 70's you might see my name.

Click to expand...

I'll keep an eye out for them. Looking forward to it


----------



## Crow (Nov 2, 2017)

A good year for me, both in the number and the quality.
I also passed the 100 courses played mark.

Royal Porthcawl
Aberdovey
South Staffordshire
Royal Liverpool
Harborne
Luffenham Heath
Harpenden
Cavendish
Longcliffe
Clitheroe
Sunningdale Old
Sunningdale New
New Zealand
John O'Gaunt
Trentham
Maxstoke Park
Aston Wood
Hankley Common
Stourbridge
Edgbaston


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Nov 3, 2017)

richart said:



			My first club. Nice course with a tough first four holes, and a really hard last one. If the honours boards go back to the *1870's* you might see my name.

Click to expand...

Corrected that for you Rich.


----------



## Marshy77 (Nov 3, 2017)

Sand Moor GC this Sunday. Â£20pp. Bargain.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Nov 3, 2017)

I've finished all my little jollies for this year so my list stands at 13 new courses this year

Cuddington (thanks BiM)
Calcot Park (thanks JohnnyDee)
Orchardleigh
The Dyke
Burhill
The European
The Island
County Louth
Portmarnock
Portmarnock links
Alwoodley
Moortown
Sherwood Forest


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Nov 3, 2017)

Captainron said:



			Iâ€™m just excited to have you there to help look for my ball
		
Click to expand...

Not a chance, I am not going that far into the rough


----------



## FairwayDodger (Nov 3, 2017)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			Not a chance, I am not going that far into the rough 

Click to expand...

He's just lucky they haven't been forced to restart border checks yet!


----------



## Twire (Nov 3, 2017)

No more away days for me this year, so my final list is this..

Wicklow
The European
Broadstone
Ferndown
Parkstone
Foxhills :- Bernard Hunt
Hankley Common
St Austell
Hartley Wintney
Golspie
Boat of Garten

Small list compared to some, but probably the most new courses I've played in a year.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Nov 3, 2017)

What did you think of the European Neil? I thought some of the holes there are outstanding! The one with the 120 yard green (12th?) pin was right at the front, we went all the way to the back and couldn't reach the hole with a putter!!


----------



## Twire (Nov 3, 2017)

drive4show said:



			What did you think of the European Neil? I thought some of the holes there are outstanding! The one with the 120 yard green (12th?) pin was right at the front, we went all the way to the back and couldn't reach the hole with a putter!!
		
Click to expand...

I found it tough, a little bit samey, too many of those railway sleeper bunkers. I'd struggle to call any of the holes "outstanding" but certainly some good holes. Maybe it was just too hard for my standard of golf? Pleased I played it (36 in a day) but probably wouldn't rush back.

The hospitality was first class.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Nov 3, 2017)

Twire said:



			I found it tough, a little bit samey, too many of those railway sleeper bunkers. I'd struggle to call any of the holes "outstanding" but certainly some good holes. Maybe it was just too hard for my standard of golf? Pleased I played it (36 in a day) but probably wouldn't rush back.

The hospitality was first class.
		
Click to expand...

Agree about the hospitality. I particularly liked the 3rd (par 5) 7th 12th 13th and 18th (par 4's) Thought all the par 3's were decent as well. Did you play all 20 holes?


----------



## Twire (Nov 3, 2017)

drive4show said:



			Agree about the hospitality. I particularly liked the 3rd (par 5) 7th 12th 13th and 18th (par 4's) Thought all the par 3's were decent as well. Did you play all 20 holes?
		
Click to expand...

We played 19 x 2. From memory it was 7 and 7a can't remember seeing another extra hole..... although I am getting old and the memories not what it used to be


----------



## GG26 (Nov 3, 2017)

My new courses (mainly local ones in Leicestershire were):
The Leicestershire 
Cosby
Scraptoft 
Kirby Muxloe
Birstall 
Hankley Common


----------



## PNWokingham (Nov 4, 2017)

richart said:



			My first club. Nice course with a tough first four holes, and a really hard last one. If the honours boards go back to the 70's you might see my name.

Click to expand...

Seniors Champion?!!!


----------



## richart (Nov 4, 2017)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			Corrected that for you Rich.
		
Click to expand...




PNWokingham said:



			Seniors Champion?!!! 

Click to expand...

 You can both get stuffed.:angry:


----------

